

Water's Fourth Form - odddogmedia
http://news.discovery.com/earth/new-water-super-cool-below-zero-111111.html

======
dalke
Horribly misleading title and text. "Besides vapor, ice and liquid, a fourth
form of water may exist." At least 15 crystalline phases of water exist,
including Ice IX. I think this is the relevant paper
<http://pubs.acs.org/doi/abs/10.1021/jp2051867> but it's behind the ACS
paywall. In any case, it's based on computer simulations using the TIP5P water
model, and not experiment.

